

How to Increase Your Luck Surface Area - jayro
http://www.codusoperandi.com/posts/increasing-your-luck-surface-area

======
wccrawford
Simply telling people about your product isn't enough. You have to do it
properly. If you are making people mad, it doesn't matter how many you tell.
If you are actively drawing their attention, everything's golden.

I think it's important to note that when people say 'make your own luck', they
mean work hard and good things will happen. Not really luck.

You can, however, increase the chances that something lucky will happen by
doing more things the right way. ('Luck' being good things that happen to you
that weren't in your control.)

People who volunteer often meet other people who can help them with their own
projects. People who schmooze clients often find those clients have additional
needs, or have friends that have needs. You don't -really- have control over
those things, but you've increased the likelihood of them happening.

------
btilly
The advice at [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3304496/Be-lucky-
its-a...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/3304496/Be-lucky-its-an-easy-
skill-to-learn.html) is even more useful if you want to learn to be lucky.

In fact I'll submit it.

------
bloggergirl
"The harder I work, the luckier I get."

Given how hard the people in the HN community work, it's little wonder that
the concept of the 'luck surface area' resonates so well.

